# Best way to split HGH doses



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Just started on a course of Hygetropin at 2ius a day, 5 out of 7 days. I'm happy to start with a low dose, and slowly build it up if, and only if, I think I need to. I'm in my 40's so this course is intended to just bring about well being benefits.

Initially, I was going to start with mon to fri, pin on waking. Thinking about it though, I train Tues/Wed/Thurs and Sat/Sun. Mon and Fri are rest days.

Would it be more beneficial to take on the training days and have the 2 days off of the GH on the rest days?

Both weekend sessions would be fasted cardio, which, from what I read, will hopefully put the GH to better use.

Any advice would be appreciated.

@Pscarb?

Thanks,

Skitz


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Skitz,

I'm gonna get this started as I'm sure you will get more replies with different opinions.

First of all, what is the reason to do 5 times? There is no health related reason I can think at... so i would do 7 days and problem solved.

As far as timing, most people will say that the best times to inject HGH are:

1) first thing when you wake up;

2) Post Workout;

3) before bed.

In all cases, no food (most importantly no carbs) 1.5 -2h before and after.

I think the best times to inject HGH are when cortisol levels are high (cortisol is very catabolic hormone to the muscles so HGH will offset its action), *very early morning *and *early afternoon*. If you are in your 40ies chances are that you still produce a reasonable amount of GH yourself, so I *would not inject before bed *as it will interfere and could impair your natural GH production.

To answer your question based on my experience, I'm 40 so your same age bracket, personally I do only one shot per day so it's early morning for me. I get up at 4:30-5am and shoot, go back to the bed for a little bit more and by 6:30am I hit the weights. If I train in the afternoon (or even if I don't train at all that day) I will still do the HGH shot in the morning as usually.

So in my case, I *keep the timing of the HGH as a separate issue from "timing of training".* If your goal is to lose fat, perhaps taking HGH prior to cardio may accelerate fat loss (makes sense as HGH liberates fatty acids from adipose tissue into the blood), is that what you want? I dont think it will make a massive difference to be honest, consistency is key and more important with GH.

Also remember, food before or immediately the shot will negate the HGH action, so remember this. Ideally keep a 2h window pre and post. Some will say that if your meal is proteins only it's OK, in the doubt taking it very early morning solves the problem at its root.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

First thing in the morning on an empty stomach is when I run it.

Run it Everyday for whatever dose you want.

There is NO benefit running HGH M/W/F compared to everyday in regards to results fatloss wise, cell hyperplasia or IGF-1 Levels.

People run M/W/F on here because someone tested that it produced results which it does, but people flock like sheep and believe its superior over ED which is NOT true. Myself and pscarb had a very brief discussion on it before I believe.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for both of your replies.

I have been injecting on waking, then having only a black coffee, then leaving it 2 hours before I have any protein, then a further 2 hours before carbs, so hopefully, Larus, that fits into the fasting window of 2 hours pre and post.

Colin, also, thanks for the advice. As hard as it is, I am doing it on an empty stomach in the morning as, like Larus said, I don't want to rob myself of any naturally occurring GH at bedtime.

I have been trying to do cardio every morning, just 45 mins in total at a medium pace, to try and start to strip some fat, then hit the high intensity training in the evening.

Again, thanks both for your input.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

larus said:


> I think the best times to inject HGH are when cortisol levels are high (cortisol is very catabolic hormone to the muscles so HGH will offset its action), *very early morning *and *early afternoon*. If you are in your 40ies chances are that you still produce a reasonable amount of GH yourself, so I *would not inject before bed *as it will interfere and could impair your natural GH production.


 synthetic GH will suppress natural GH production no matter what time you take the GH, a dose as little as 2iu will suppress natural production for 24hrs be that taken in the morning, afternoon or seconds before you fall asleep.



larus said:


> So in my case, I *keep the timing of the HGH as a separate issue from "timing of training".* If your goal is to lose fat, perhaps taking HGH prior to cardio may accelerate fat loss (makes sense as HGH liberates fatty acids from adipose tissue into the blood), is that what you want? I dont think it will make a massive difference to be honest, consistency is key and more important with GH.


 Agreed Consistency is key



larus said:


> Also remember, food before or immediately the shot will negate the HGH action, so remember this. Ideally keep a 2h window pre and post. Some will say that if your meal is proteins only it's OK, in the doubt taking it very early morning solves the problem at its root.


 This is incorrect, GH is a synthetic product that is al ready GH, it is not effected by food at all in fact you could stop in the middle of a meal take your GH without any negatives..........avoiding Carbs and Fats is for when your using Peptides (not 2hrs though)



Colin said:


> People run M/W/F on here because someone tested that it produced results which it does, but people flock like sheep and believe its superior over ED which is NOT true. Myself and pscarb had a very brief discussion on it before I believe.


 We certainly did i think the outcome was we agreed to disagree lol


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> synthetic GH will suppress natural GH production no matter what time you take the GH, a dose as little as 2iu will suppress natural production for 24hrs be that taken in the morning, afternoon or seconds before you fall asleep.
> 
> Agreed Consistency is key
> 
> ...


 ah, that's interesting......the food part. So no food policy applies only to GHRP or whatever other peptide that increase endogenous GH production? whereas if its exogenous GH food doesnt matter? as I said for my routine it doesnt change much but good to know thanks


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> synthetic GH will suppress natural GH production no matter what time you take the GH


 @Pscarb thank you for taking the time to comment, appreciated. Can I ask, in your opinion, do you believe that it is better to have at least a couple of days off to allow naturally occurring GH to release, so as not to cause any long term negative effects?

I was going to run mon to fri, but was considering sat/sun/w/t/f as these are training days...or does it simply not matter?

Thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Skitz said:


> @Pscarb thank you for taking the time to comment, appreciated. Can I ask, in your opinion, do you believe that it is better to have at least a couple of days off to allow naturally occurring GH to release, so as not to cause any long term negative effects?
> 
> I was going to run mon to fri, but was considering sat/sun/w/t/f as these are training days...or does it simply not matter?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies so far


 this is one of the reasons i use a M/W/F approach so that there is at least a day in-between suppression, this will also assist with insulin resistance something prolonged every day use of GH will effect


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

larus said:


> ah, that's interesting......the food part. So no food policy applies only to GHRP or whatever other peptide that increase endogenous GH production? whereas if its exogenous GH food doesnt matter? as I said for my routine it doesnt change much but good to know thanks


 that is correct because GH is all ready GH when you inject it, there is no conversion or pulse needed to produce the GH like with peptides


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

What about dosing and water retention?

M/w/f shots at 8iu

or

4iiu ed

what would cause more water retention guys?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if the same amount of GH is used then there will be no difference and plus it is down to how your body reacts


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is one of the reasons i use a M/W/F approach so that there is at least a day in-between suppression, this will also assist with insulin resistance something prolonged every day use of GH will effect


 What quantifies as prolonged use ? I am now using 5 IU split in 2 doses and intend to use it for more then 2 months. I was thinking of doing it ED. Would a higher dose EOD be better ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> What quantifies as prolonged use ? I am now using 5 IU split in 2 doses and intend to use it for more then 2 months. I was thinking of doing it ED. Would a higher dose EOD be better ?


 the time period will depend on the person but continues use will negative effect insulin sensitivity this is for sure, in my opinion if you look at how GH works and how it shuts natural production down and for how long even from 2iu shot M/W/F or EOD is a better way to use it


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the time period will depend on the person but continues use will negative effect insulin sensitivity this is for sure, in my opinion if you look at how GH works and how it shuts natural production down and for how long even from 2iu shot M/W/F or EOD is a better way to use it


 Ok I will take your advice and will switch to EOD.


----------

